# Please think of your dog



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A car’s inside temperature can increase as much as 40 degrees in an hour — with 80 percent of that increase within the first 30 minutes. On an 85-degree day, the temperature inside a car with the windows cracked slightly can reach 102 degrees within 10 minutes!

(SORRY TEMPERATURES ARE IN F )


----------



## markbrin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

The best thing to do is treat your dog like a child.
You wouldn't leave your child in the car, so don't leave your dog in there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Neither should dogs be walked in high temperatures. Our dogs are walked early in the morning, around 7.00 and after sunset in the summer.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Neither should dogs be walked in high temperatures. Our dogs are walked early in the morning, around 7.00 and after sunset in the summer.



I always carry water with me as well. Found some brilliant folding bowls on amazon and ebay


Rosewood Pet Stuff Collapsible Travel Bowls: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Small Red or Blue Collapsible Dog Food Water Travel Bowl Dish Feeder Folds Flat | eBay


these are a fairly large bowl....enough for two boxers mushes!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> A car’s inside temperature can increase as much as 40 degrees in an hour — with 80 percent of that increase within the first 30 minutes. On an 85-degree day, the temperature inside a car with the windows cracked slightly can reach 102 degrees within 10 minutes!
> 
> (SORRY TEMPERATURES ARE IN F )


Thanks!
If anyone finds this in celsius, please post it.
FYI, 70ºF is about 21º celsius


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks!
> If anyone finds this in celsius, please post it.
> FYI, 70ºF is about 21º celsius


Two simple temperatures to remember 16F = 16C and 28C = 82F (the digits reverse)
then
25C = 77F
30C = 86F
35C = 95F
40C = 104F


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Two simple temperatures to remember 16F = 16C and 28C = 82F (the digits reverse)
> then
> 25C = 77F
> 30C = 86F
> ...


As a rough guide .. double it and add 30, to convert celsius to fahrenheit.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

One day last year I measured the temp inside my car ,parked where it always is , at
75ºc = 167ºf .
My old car used to have an inside/outside temp display that lost its marbles above 60ºc, which was most of the time !
I was attempting to pair a phone with the car audio yesterday, a 5 minute job, & even with both doors open after 6 hours  I had a splitting headache.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A dog will die very quickly from heatstroke....it takes about 6 minutes


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have just adopted a second dog, a Cane Corso -Italian Mastiff - she was left at the ADANA perrera after her owner was killed in an motorbike accident. She was frightened and bewildered when she was brought to us and we feared she wouldn't cope in the pens. 
She is scarcely three and has already had at least three owners before us. She seems to have been used as a breeding machine. 
She is still very timid and we think she may have been roughly handled. Our Little Azor thought she was a living sex toy when we brought her home two weeks ago and the first fifteen minutes or so were examples of unbridled male lust - we had to prise him off her. They are now co-existing but we hope they will bond.
We can't walk them together around our neighbourhood as Azor has become very jealous of any male dog that tries to get close to her. As he is bigger than most dogs this could be dangerous. So we go our seperate ways morning and evening, Sandra with OLA and me with our new girl.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Two simple temperatures to remember 16F = 16C and 28C = 82F (the digits reverse)
> then
> 25C = 77F
> 30C = 86F
> ...



Sorry Baldi I know what you meant to say; 61F - 16C


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

she will come round mrypg9. We have two rescue boxer who became part of our family when they were 5 months old. They were rescued along with 248  others.
All rehomed. The bitches had been heavily bred. Our little boy was scared of his own shadow but Freya the girl is a TART!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

A few years back one summer when it was so hot you could literally melt plastic on the road a man walked into the bar and asked a group of guys if they knew who owned the lovely Pointer up on the hill.

One old guy asked which hill, to which the guy said, the one behind the cemetry. To which one of the miserable old gits sat playing cards said it sounded like his. To confirm it the guy showed a photograph to the guys sitting in the nice A/C shady interior with their drinks to hand safe from the fierce summer sun.

Whereas the dogs shelter was an old oil drum. His water bowl so dry it had an inch or more of sand inside caked on like concrete, the sun beating down on that poor dog, cooking it where it stood chained.

Looking at the photo one old guy shrugged and basically said, 'Kek, he's a dog, he's used to it.' 

At which point the guy said. 'Is it your dog?'

To which he received, 'Yeah, damn good hunting dog why do you want to buy him?' Ever the mercurial so and so's are this lot.

Smiling the guy looked at the old guy and said. 'No, but I am taking him.'

Well at this point the old guy and his chronies all jumped up and started shouting and kicking off. 'It was his dog, the stranger didnt have the right, they would call the police', they would shoot him where he stood, someone get a gun.' 

At which point the guy pulled out his id and flashed it for all to see.

Suddenly they all went quiet and remained quiet as the guy issued the owner of the dog with a ticket. 

God how I miss the Guardia. 

By their very nature they are not related to anyone in the region they serve in and what's more they didnt care if they upset folk, they just did their job.

What happened to the dog, who knows, but I found myself hoping he was found a new home with someone who would treat him better than his old owner.

Since then we have taken water to half a dozen dogs on our mountain alone that are left out in baking hot weather with no water or food. 

And no matter how pitiful those dogs are, the Mossos, won't do a damn thing about it.


----------

